# Office 2003 Licenses-How many computers for each edition?



## Alk (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi
I'm going to have to purchase office 2003 soon. However, I have 4+ machines (stand-alone) that will require office 2003. I see that there are the following editions available:

Office Standard 2003
Office Student & Teacher 2003
Office Small Business 2003
Office Professional 2003
Office Professional Enterprise 2003
Which edition would come with at least 4 licenses for these machines? :4-dontkno 
IE:-
How many computers can Office Standard 2003 be used on?
How many computers can Office Small Business 2003 be used on?
How many computers can Office Professional 2003 be used on?
&
How many computers can Office Professional Enterprise 2003 be used on?

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

The easy way - 1 license, 1 computer.

You may qualify for corporate licensing, but I would check with MS first.


----------



## Alk (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, that works out a bit expensive. 

How many computers can Office Professional Enterprise 2003 be used on? :smile:


----------

